# Where can i find hd audio track



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello
I just got my new onkyo and i would like to find(download) a hd audio test track, can you guy`s help me?


Thanx


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Not aware of any legal place to download a HD DVD audio test track -- assuming you mean Dolby TrueHD or dts-HD MA. That is for use with a Onkyo HD DVD player.

You can buy Studio Canal HD DVD's that have audio test tones in their "BONUS" section. There is the HD DVD of DVE for sale that has Dolby TrueHD test tones. 

Sorry, but you are supposed to buy these and not get a pirated copy off of the net. Difficult to burn anyway.


----------

